# Does Anyone Have Or Know Someone That Has Fairy Swallow Pigeons?



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just thought I would check around pt first...I think they are so beautiful and wondering if anyone has or knows someone that has them. Thanks


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Depends on where you live. Here in CA, a couple of the top breeders are Bill Griebel and Leon Stephens. Leon's email is [email protected]. Between the two of them, they probably have close to a thousand.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> Depends on where you live. Here in CA, a couple of the top breeders are Bill Griebel and Leon Stephens. Leon's email is [email protected]. Between the two of them, they probably have close to a thousand.....


thanks for the info, that was very kind of you.....


----------

